# East Cape Fury



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't been on a Fury... But I have seen them at the East Cape shop and its my favorite of most of the boats I have looked at! Beautiful boat, great all around skiff. Not a microsciff at all, but a perfect compromise between a larger skiff and a microskiff. I can't afford a new one, but am considering getting a slightly used one. FYI- I believe they have a used one for sale on the East Cape Forum.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont own one but have talked to Kevin about this and the lostman. The build is top notch from the lostman the Vantage and fury that i have looked at. Kevin said the fury is a good boat to do a little back ciuntry and a little beachside fishing. Draft i cant comment on. More actual owners will chime in. I'm interested in what they have to say as well.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

My buddy owns a new Fury with an Etec 60. He kept it pretty simple with normal TM and other options. His speed with the Etec was not very good, low 30's, high 20's, but maybe he has it propped more for hull shot. Draft I believe on his boat is a true 7-8" loaded which is plenty skinny. He bought it for running the beach and still getting skinny when needed. The draft is really going to vary on what accessories and power you hang on the back. 
I am currently boat searching and have narrowed it down to HB, East Cape, & Beavertail. Check out the BT Strike also, which will be in the same price point, maybe less, than the Fury.
Kevin down at East Cape is awesome to deal with and will show you everything you need to know. Best way to know is to wet test the models. I would feel comfortable running the beach in a Fury, but not very happy when the inlet gets sloppy.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Yea I'm not a speed demon anyways I just want to be able to fish the flooded grass and low tide reds but still have a good ride if it gets nadty in the afternoon like it always seems to. I understand there will be so e over spray and every skiff will get you wet at some point. I would think the 60 would push it faster than that though. How about on the pole? Quiet and easy?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm up next week and stopped by Sunday to finalize things at ECC and I'm still impressed with their attention to detail, its top notch, their build standards are very high.

Watch the videos on Vimeo etc he talks about speed in many of those and it helped me chose my options on my caimen.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Cost is more but a Vantage with a 90 is a more capable boat that still floats skinny and poles well.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

The Fury has a great draft and ample room on the bow. I am not sure where you fish at but also consider the Vantage unless you only fish when the weather is fair. After wet testing both I leaned towards the Vantage. The Vantage is more beach side friendly for poon then the Fury in my opinion too if that is something you do.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> Cost is more but a Vantage with a 90 is a more capable boat that still floats skinny and poles well.


i can attest to this. mine now has a 90 and is stuped skinny.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I'm not a guide I generally pick my days but everybody knows how those afternoon storms pop up and it can get nasty. I do have to cross some open sounds and bays and also do some fishing in the gulf grass flats on occasions.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Where do you fish? Didn't I see your boat for sale in the Tallahassee forums?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Yes. If I go to the gulf I fish the Keaton area.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

So to get the vantage at the draft of the fury I would have to go with a 90? How does the poleablity compare?


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

I doubt you will get the Vantage (regular hull) w/ a 90 to the draft of the Fury w/ a 60. But for the minimal difference (maybe 1.5-2 inches?) you will get a much more capable skiff for any type of condition. Logic will say a smaller skiff that is lighter will pole a bit easier but I have not poled either skiff.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Any other thoughts or opinions?


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> I doubt you will get the Vantage (regular hull) w/ a 90 to the draft of the Fury w/ a 60. But for the minimal difference (maybe 1.5-2 inches?) you will get a much more capable skiff for any type of condition. Logic will say a smaller skiff that is lighter will pole a bit easier but I have not poled either skiff.


ill have my vantage in the water in the next few days. its a relatively heavy "tournament" build with a carb merc 90 on a 6" setback manual plate. ill post a full report on true draft with pics.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Any Fury owners in the Ga, Fl or SC area?


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

> > I doubt you will get the Vantage (regular hull) w/ a 90 to the draft of the Fury w/ a 60. But for the minimal difference (maybe 1.5-2 inches?) you will get a much more capable skiff for any type of condition. Logic will say a smaller skiff that is lighter will pole a bit easier but I have not poled either skiff.
> 
> 
> ill have my vantage in the water in the next few days.  its a relatively heavy "tournament" build with a carb merc 90 on a 6" setback manual plate.  ill post a full report on true draft with pics.


Nate, now that you changed the motor out on the ECC are going to consider adding a poling platform? I assume you use the Century more in the summer months and will go to Vantage in the winter or back and forth based on your charter load.


----------

